# SRAM Apex Arrived



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The SRAM Apex group I purchase finally arrived today. My plan is to replace the current Shimano 9-speed triple setup with the new components on my trusty Jamis Quest steel bike. Overall the quality appears very good. I like the solid feel on the metal shifters in my hand compared to Force and Red groups on my other two bikes.

My intention is to perform the installation myself short of the crankset, since I don’t the tools to switch the bottom bracket cups. I hope to have everything put together by this weekend. Once I’ve put a few miles on the new Apex, I’ll post my overall impression on the how it performs.

The leap is now complete. My entire road bike stable has switched over from Shimano to SRAM.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice!

Looking forward to reading a real world review on these.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Retro Grouch said:


> The leap is now complete. My entire road bike stable has switched over from Shimano to SRAM.


:cryin: I can't go SRAM. I'm a crappy spinning climber and need my triple. I have yet to see an SRAM triple. I love their mtb stuff.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Dutch77 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Looking forward to reading a real world review on these.


+1, it will be good to hear from one of our own.

Thanks for the update Retro :thumbsup:


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

ziscwg said:


> :cryin: I can't go SRAM. I'm a crappy spinning climber and need my triple. I have yet to see an SRAM triple. I love their mtb stuff.


Compare the 34/32 low gear of Apex with whatever you're running now. They might not be so far off.

The SRAM family of cassettes are just plain awesome, from the power dome to XX to apex...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dutch77 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Looking forward to reading a real world review on these.



I think you will be very happy to read those reviews

We have built several bikes with this group and sent to magazines for testing.

We are all very excited by how nice this group is at a low price AND love the idea of a wide gear range on a 20-speed.

This group is well thought out and works great.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> I have yet to see an SRAM triple.


You may be waiting a while. SRAM's marketing for Apex is very anti-triple.

Asad


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> I think you will be very happy to read those reviews
> 
> We have built several bikes with this group and sent to magazines for testing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Mike! Can I ask what magazines? I'd love to read some initial reviews...


----------



## bikemanMD (Mar 20, 2006)

*Triple?*

Compare the range of gear ratios on a 50/34 with a 11-28 or 11-32 cassette. I'm too lazy to do it myself right now, but I'm pretty sure an 11/32 will give you higher and lower gears than a standard triple. Can't imagine why you would want to keep a triple if there was any way to get rid of it. I think they're awful (heavy, clunky shifting, redundant gears, etc).


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> :cryin: I can't go SRAM. I'm a crappy spinning climber and need my triple. I have yet to see an SRAM triple.


SRAM made the Apex just for you! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxTL6ytNg8


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Triples*

Touring bikes with 9-speed triples and barcons are totally the way to go.

But, for everyone else, I challenge you to ride a 34-34 and then need a triple.

And, op -- Srsly, get a BB tool, they are less than 10 bucks! And, IME, those GXP BB's are a one-a-season deal.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

mendo said:


> Compare the 34/32 low gear of Apex with whatever you're running now. They might not be so far off.
> 
> The SRAM family of cassettes are just plain awesome, from the power dome to XX to apex...


I have a compact 50/34 with a 11/30 cassette, 10 SP (customized, gave up the 16T cog) AND a triple with a 11/28, 10 SP cassette. I ride on very hilly terrain. I ride both bikes depending on how i feel and what I want to do. One is not better than the other, they ARE different. The compact gives me about the same gears, in theory, but the triple allows for more "spinning" gears without changing the front ring as often. In general, I'd say the triple allows me a "smoother" ride with very subtly gear changes and less knee strain. The compact is more "coarse" and makes me shift the front ring more often. I ride the compact on shorter, faster rides but ride the triple on long rides (40 mile+) and routes that I'm not very familiar with. I actually like them both
I don't buy the "compact is better than triple" story...
The triple requires a little more tender loving care to clean the front rings and keep the FD tuned but that's part of the fun!
Both bikes are carbon frames and weigh about the same depending on how many/size bottles I carry...


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Argentius said:


> And, op -- Srsly, get a BB tool, they are less than 10 bucks! And, IME, those GXP BB's are a one-a-season deal.


Seriously, they still suck that bad? I had an older Truvativ that was ready to kick over after 3k miles, but I was hoping SRAM would have improved their BBs by now. I take it Rival gruppos and better aren't GXP?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

As promised, here are a few comments and ride report on the new SRAM Apex group installed on my Jamis Quest.










The installation went well with no major hang ups. This is my third SRAM build, having installed Force and Red components on my other two bikes. As other have stated, SRAM group at times are a bit finicky to tune for the first time. The Apex group was no exception. I had a little trouble dialing in the rear derailleur at each end of the cassette. But once I had it satisfactorily tuned, it shifted through the gears very well.

My inaugural ride on Apex was journey out to Jalama Beach and back on the Pacific Coast. 










The route is hilly and gave me an opportunity to use the entire gear range. Shifting under load was very SRAM like. Shifts were solid with a tactile feel. When I hit the incline, I dropped to the small front ring and shifted to the lower gear rear. Unfortunately, it had trouble staying in the 32 rear sprocket as it kept dropping off. However, I was able to correct the problem with some turns of the downtube barrel adjuster. 

On the descents, the Apex’s brakes performed great. The modulation was excellent and the SwissStop pads bleed off speed without so much as a squeal. 

I’m overall very pleased on how Apex performed and don’t really regret replacing my old nine-speed Shimano 105 triple group. I’m looking forward to putting more miles on the group.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Is there any place online to buy this groupset right now?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> Is there any place online to buy this groupset right now?


I bought my groupset on eBay.


----------



## Marty01 (Jun 16, 2010)

maybe none of my business but.. how does this group compare price wise say.. to Tiagra?? im thinking about geting back into road after a 2 year ( felt longer) only mtb and bikes in that price range (tiagra) are where id look.. i must admit the \gear range with a compact or regular double really interests me.. but if the price is closer to 105-ultegra.. i might be outta luck for the next steed which may be purchased coming spring (in case such a groupo is available stock  )


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Apex group pricing is below Rival/105. IIRC, its around $800


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Anyone have the official weight on the Apex Groupset? Hows it compare with Rivals?

I assume that it should feel/shift the exact same as Rivals, correct?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> Anyone have the official weight on the Apex Groupset? Hows it compare with Rivals?


All the weights are on the SRAM site. I'm too lazy to add them all up for you  Maybe some other site has a review with the total weight.

Asad


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> The route is hilly and gave me an opportunity to use the entire gear range. Shifting under load was very SRAM like. Shifts were solid with a tactile feel. When I hit the incline, I dropped to the small front ring and shifted to the lower gear rear. Unfortunately, it had trouble staying in the 32 rear sprocket as it kept dropping off. However, I was able to correct the problem with some turns of the downtube barrel adjuster.
> 
> On the descents, the Apex’s brakes performed great. The modulation was excellent and the SwissStop pads bleed off speed without so much as a squeal.
> 
> I’m overall very pleased on how Apex performed and don’t really regret replacing my old nine-speed Shimano 105 triple group. I’m looking forward to putting more miles on the group.


Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> Anyone have the official weight on the Apex Groupset? Hows it compare with Rivals?


IIRC, I read somewhere that Apex comes in about 200g heavier than Rival.

So somewhere around 2450g, or thereabouts. Lighter than the old 105, and about the same or slightly lighter than the new 105.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/02/bikes-tech/sram-to-release-new-apex-group_105390
.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Retro Grouch

Any updated opinions on the Apex group?


----------



## downtube (Mar 17, 2011)

My wife has been riding Apex for a year and it has been a fantastic group. Zero issues. She has climbed anything we threw at her and the brakes work fine as she loves to descend. (42 to 45 mph).


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

was there some recall on apex?


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

bikemanMD said:


> Compare the range of gear ratios on a 50/34 with a 11-28 or 11-32 cassette. I'm too lazy to do it myself right now, but I'm pretty sure an 11/32 will give you higher and lower gears than a standard triple. Can't imagine why you would want to keep a triple if there was any way to get rid of it.


Because you have way more one tooth shifts on a triple than a double with a 11-32 cassette. You only have three one tooth jumps on an 11-32 cassette and the 11 isn't useable if you are in the 34 chainring, some wouldn't even want to use the 12 from the 34 chainring. And you'll only get up to 11 on the 50 ring going downhill. So, essentially a 50/34 crank with an 11-32 cassette means you pretty much have all two tooth jumps or bigger on your cassette. Even though you get a slightly lower (barely) bottom end than a triple using a 30 chainring with a 27 or 28 toothed cassette, it isn't worth it, IMO, unless you are only riding up and down big hills and minimal flats. There is nothing wrong with a triple if it gives you the best gearing options for your needs. I can't imagine an 11-32 giving many riders good gearing options unless then exclusively ride big hills and mountains.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I use apex and have no problem none at all using every gear combo. Plus as was said you get higher and lower than most triples and the spacing does not bother me. I did notice it for the first cole of rides but not after that.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a Jamis bike from that same era but mine is an entry-level Satellite so when I decided to "upgrade" this year, I just bought a whole new bike! - but it does have SRAM Apex. The Quest is a nice bike. I really wanted one back then but finances dictated the Satellite. Looks like yours might even have the same brushed-steel, no-paint finish as mine.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Gcrosshairs said:


> Retro Grouch
> 
> Any updated opinions on the Apex group?


Apex is still performing well a few thousand miles on. Shifting is still great, even better now that everything is well broken in. I have not noticed any excessive drivetrain wear and nothing has needed replacing.

My only true gripe is with the painted surface of the componets, like on the crankarms, which are prone to scratching. I did have the chain overshoot the large chainring and mar up the finish a little early in the break in process.

Otherwise, Apex has proven dependable and money well spent.


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

Apart from weight and materials, what would you say is the difference between Apex and the other Sram groups you have used? I'm mostly asking about the shifting I guess. Do you know if they are pretty much the same shifters and derailleurs as Rival and Force, apart from materials and weights? Thanks.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> :cryin: I can't go SRAM.  I'm a crappy spinning climber and need my triple. I have yet to see an SRAM triple. I love their mtb stuff.


I now have to fully retract this statement as I have an SRAM Force compact group with an 11-32 Shim XT-m771 cassette. I shift way less up front, and I can still spin my long 5+ mile/2500+ ft climbs. Oh, I should mention I have a Rival mid cage RD. I didn't use the Force RD that came with the group

Anyone want to buy an unused 2010 Force RD for $100? (USA shipping included)


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice. I too am eyeing the same gruppo to replace my current triple setup. That 11-32 cog set is very tempting to have. Looks like it's made for the countless hills and mountain climbs here in Pennsylvania.


----------

